# Played My First Show Last Night



## Encephalon5 (Mar 4, 2011)

IT WAS FUCKING AWESOME! 

I joined the band two days ago. Had one day to learn all the songs then play the show with them. Learned it. They came to my place, we ran through the set, packed up, left for the venue. Our percussionist ran a few red lights and got bitched out by our rhythm guitarist. It was great. Get there, load in... Wait around smoking, chatting, goofing, vomiting. We were playing third but ended up playing last. We pushed our set back for a punk band who's vocalist had work, and another band who approached me and said "Is it cool if we open for you guys? Your stuff is much better. a bit more tech, and we're wanting to get out of here soon" Sure, man. Time to go on. I spent 10 minutes behind stage playing scales and sweeping to warm. Bassist from one of the bands comes up and asks me how i do it. Gave him a quick sweeping lesson (I play bass). time to go on! We set up and started soundcheck. A lot of people were really surprised to see a six string bass  We play... they fucking loved it. Went off without a hitch. I forgot to wrap my cord around my strap so i pulled it out just after our intro. Luckily I noticed.  After the show a lot of people were high fiving me for my playing and stage presence. No one noticed me fuck up.. Man... It was fucking killer. Period. I can't wait to play another show. We're playing another local venue monday. It's going to be killer.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 4, 2011)

Well congrats man . _We told you so _


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Mar 4, 2011)

That's great! I was just asking how it went over in your original thread. Congrats on the first show.


----------



## kamello (Mar 4, 2011)

congrats man


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 4, 2011)

Can't wait to be there, currently rehearsing with some friends. I sincerely miss the feeling of performing for people. Nothing compares.


----------



## QuickNick7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Well done! Pro!


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! We've another show Monday. Can't wait.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 8, 2011)

Here are some vids..... I'm the bassist.


----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 8, 2011)

> Here are some vids..... I'm the bassist.


 
Well done brother. A++


----------



## Tranquilliser (Mar 9, 2011)

Well done, glad it went well!


----------



## aslsmm (Mar 9, 2011)

The first show/performance i ever did was a christmas party. We did some transsiberian covers and a few original christmas remixes. My nerves were so bad that i had to sit down after the first song. My voice was all squeky and everything. They called for an encore but i drew a blank and just hit a few power chords then left the stage to go throw up. Haha. It was like. 8 mile shit. I felt like b rabbit. Any way congrats to ya bro. Playing live is like standing naked infront of every one. Youd better be packin or else.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 10, 2011)

I came on this thread(not literally perverts) to post a wisecrack. After seeing those videos I can't do it. I always support true metal and thats what I see and hear. AWSOME MAN, and great sound as well. I'de say good luck but you guys don't need it.


----------



## 5656130 (Mar 10, 2011)

well i watched the first video i think the only thing bad ill say about you is dont windmill on the slow chug parts idk why i just didnt like it


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 10, 2011)

I say windmill away, but next time try it in double time.


----------



## GeoMantic (Mar 15, 2011)

When is your next show? I'm sorry that I couldn't make it out to the one on Sunday or the one on Tuesday.

That's awesome to hear though, I'm glad to hear how much you enjoyed it. I can't wait until we play our first show.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't wait till I eventually get in a band and start giggin.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 16, 2011)

Josh Geohagan said:


> When is your next show? I'm sorry that I couldn't make it out to the one on Sunday or the one on Tuesday.
> 
> That's awesome to hear though, I'm glad to hear how much you enjoyed it. I can't wait until we play our first show.



ah dude no worries. we're playing tomorrow at volume 11 and next friday at the same venue. tomorrows going to be sick. we're expecting a turnout of 200 give or take. definitely come check things out sometime, dude. 

And thanks a lot, dude. Let me know when you guys pull things together.


----------



## Mendez (Mar 24, 2011)

Pretty sweet stage presence


----------



## youheardme (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats awesome man. Gatta love playin live


----------



## Jontain (Apr 1, 2011)

, that is all.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ Greatly appreciated. All of you, thanks a lot. We're actually opening for Scale The Summit when they come through May 25. CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!!! :HBANG:


----------



## caskettheclown (May 4, 2011)

Vomiting?


Seriously why?


Also hell to the yea man!


----------

